Ask HN: How do you handle “you have reported this issue, so fix it ” situations - totaldude87
======
PaulHoule
See [https://michaelsamsel.com/Content/Individuals/problem-
solvin...](https://michaelsamsel.com/Content/Individuals/problem-solving.html)

